# Woodies 3-D team scores



## P&Y FINALY (Mar 16, 2008)

The other thread was getting pretty loaded down and slow to pull up for folks w/ dial-up so hopefully this will help. PLEASE post pictures on the other thread and scores/comments ONLY here. Thanks

TEAM #1
 Young gunna--214 188 206
Bowtie--170 163
Black Archer--188 192 192

#2
JonesBoyz #2--(out due to turkey hunting)
Dehardegree--183 163 183 181 181
Jersey Ga Boy--184 179

#3
Hansel--170 156 184
Dustin McClure--120
P&Y Finally--193 205 192

#4
Waits--202 206 189 204
Robbie101--189 195
Randy McClure--111

#5
JCBanjoo2--195
JonesBoyz#1--195 206 196 227
OlGlory-- 204 200

#6
ShawnD-- OUT   (can not compete due to work)
BadCompany--202 189 189 192
HoundDog--198 208 201 210

#7
Hunterrs (Rob)--202 192 194
007Peacock--
Chiller--160 166

#8
FatboyBA--214 195 197 200 197
Matt Sowell--190 189
SteadyHoyt12s--

#9
JonesBoyz#3--194 188 186 183
Snakebite--210 194
BigJohn--197 188

#10
Alligood--211 187 196
Joe Ellington--171 197 192 206
Bootlegger--204 169

Substitutes for "no shows"
#1 White_Chocolate--214 202 199 201
#2
#3
#4

Remember, If anybody still wants to participate its not too late. Were going to need singles to fill in for the possibility of drop outs. If you want in just let me know. Deadline is April 6th to post 2 scores.


----------



## fatboy BA (Mar 16, 2008)

Chris i had a 197 at the hillsman shoot yesterday.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 16, 2008)

chris ihad 179 at hillsman it was good for second donated  winnings to edwards family


----------



## badcompany (Mar 16, 2008)

189 at sweetwater today


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Mar 16, 2008)

192 @ Hillsmans today.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 16, 2008)

I shot 183 at Gainesville just before the storm rolled in.  I'll post a pic of card later or post a link to the site when scores are entered.

163 from Hillsman today, but I don't think I'll rely on that one.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey chris I had a 214 at hilsman sat 188 at cbg last sat


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 16, 2008)

young gunna said:


> Hey chris I had a 214 at hilsman sat 188 at cbg last sat



Dang good shooting on that 214.


----------



## snake bite (Mar 17, 2008)

*score*

I shot a 194 at hilsmans sat


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 17, 2008)

187 at hilsmans Sat. Got greedy, tried to many if them dang 14's!!! I'll learn sooner or later!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 17, 2008)

Can we use our scores from Sunday at Hillsmans?  It was all known distance.  I understand if we can't, just thought I would ask.


----------



## waits (Mar 17, 2008)

189@hillsmans


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Mar 17, 2008)

Did anybody else shoot known distance at Hillsmans?

Known distance only counts on ASA shoots and ASA state qualifiers. All other known distance dont count for the team shoot.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 17, 2008)

Known distance Sunday at Hillsman.  And still shot a 163


----------



## Big John (Mar 17, 2008)

shot 188 and hillsman sat


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 17, 2008)

Saturday was unknown at Hillsmans,  Sunday, they had yardage sheets if you wanted them.


----------



## WHITE_CHOCOLATE (Mar 18, 2008)

Chris iwant to play,12pt a 214,sweetwater a202,oconee a 199,open c.scores r posted on their sites.


----------



## Bootlegger (Mar 18, 2008)

169 at Hilsman Sat.


----------



## bowtie (Mar 18, 2008)

had a 170 at lake oconee in jan.. and a 163 at hilsman this weenend


----------



## hansel (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Robbie, thanks for tank'n the score for me I don't feel so bad shooting a 170 at Hiawtha Hills 

PS. Thanks P&Y Finaly for having faith in me




bowtie said:


> had a 170 at lake oconee in jan.. and a 163 at hilsman this weenend


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 18, 2008)

hansel said:


> Hey Robbie, thanks for tank'n the score for me I don't feel so bad shooting a 170 at Hiawtha Hills
> 
> PS. Thanks P&Y Finaly for having faith in me



huh....


----------



## hansel (Mar 18, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> huh....




Not you, Bowtie's name is Robbie. 

Sorry


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Mar 18, 2008)

WHITE_CHOCOLATE said:


> Chris iwant to play,12pt a 214,sweetwater a202,oconee a 199,open c.scores r posted on their sites.



Your in W.C.  I'll put you down as a substitute for one of the "No Shows".  

When its over I'll draw from the teams that have a member who never posted a score and you will take their place. 

Anybody else that wants in? Its not too late.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 19, 2008)

Since Gainesville was rained out, so to speak.  Shall we count the actual score for those of us that completed the round or do we count the 200 that everyone got?

If we count the actual score from a completed round I had 183.  If not I'll gladly accept the 200.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 22, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> Since Gainesville was rained out, so to speak.  Shall we count the actual score for those of us that completed the round or do we count the 200 that everyone got?
> 
> If we count the actual score from a completed round I had 183.  If not I'll gladly accept the 200.



I think you should get the 200, that would only be fair after driving all that way, only to be run off by a tornado!! We drove right out thru the edge of one, on the way out!!! Take what they give and run!!!
Sat, March 15th, 200 at Gainesville
Sat March 22nd, 196/4 12 Point


----------



## fatboy BA (Mar 22, 2008)

chris,i had a 200 in gainesville on the 15th.I had a 197 at 12pt on the 22nd.


----------



## waits (Mar 22, 2008)

204 @ 12pt 3-22-08


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 22, 2008)

194/3/1 @ 12 point today.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 22, 2008)

waits said:


> 204 @ 12pt 3-22-08




Good shooting.  That course was tough.


----------



## hansel (Mar 22, 2008)

Hiawatha Hills ate me up again

Shot a horrible 156


I'd like to see some of you guys shooting 200 try Don's, and see how you far


----------



## waits (Mar 22, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> Good shooting.  That course was tough.



Thanx Buddy I will take it


----------



## young gunna (Mar 22, 2008)

I had a 206 at 12pt 3-22-08 Chris


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, if we're counting the 200 from Gainesville, the 183 won't count!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 22, 2008)

hansel said:


> Hiawatha Hills ate me up again
> 
> Shot a horrible 156
> 
> ...



Send us the time of the next shoot, we'd like to see how we fair too! The S.T.A.R shooters will be glad to come up!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 22, 2008)

Have bow will travel.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> Have bow will travel.



Das what I'm talkin' bout!! Ya heah me??? Holla!!


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 22, 2008)

I sure did miss being out there today.  Some of us have to work from time to time.


----------



## waits (Mar 22, 2008)

hansel said:


> Hiawatha Hills ate me up again
> 
> Shot a horrible 156
> 
> ...



Time and place and the S.T.A.R archery team will be glad to give it a shot. You hear me ,:whipHolla at a player


----------



## hansel (Mar 22, 2008)

You guys don't have to wait for me

Give Don a call, and go whenever you can. I'll probably be going up next Tuesday afternoon.

I love the course, it's got some tight shoot's


----------



## WHITE_CHOCOLATE (Mar 22, 2008)

201 with 2=14s and 5=12s at 12pt 3/22/8 and i forgot about the 3 fives i shot ,thanks Chris.


----------



## dmedd (Mar 22, 2008)

*re*



alligood729 said:


> Send us the time of the next shoot, we'd like to see how we fair too! The S.T.A.R shooters will be glad to come up!!!



Team Dread would like to shoot with the S.T.A.R shooters at Hilsmans on March 29th!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 22, 2008)

dmedd said:


> Team Dread would like to shoot with the S.T.A.R shooters at Hilsmans on March 29th!!!



We will be there, come on down!! Or I guess I should say up!!! You can be the next contestant on "you shot what??????" I hope the weather will be better this time!!!


----------



## dmedd (Mar 23, 2008)

*re*



alligood729 said:


> We will be there, come on down!! Or I guess I should say up!!! You can be the next contestant on "you shot what??????" I hope the weather will be better this time!!!



Sounds like we've got ourselves an archery shoot boys!!!!!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 25, 2008)

I got a 160 3-12's at Hiawatha Hills this weekend. It was a hard course!


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 25, 2008)

*Sat Hillsman*



dmedd said:


> Sounds like we've got ourselves an archery shoot boys!!!!!



GOOD OL GOOD TIME  HOLLA


----------



## hound dog (Mar 30, 2008)

I shot a 210\9 at hisman's shoot 3|29\08


----------



## hound dog (Mar 30, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> The other thread was getting pretty loaded down and slow to pull up for folks w/ dial-up so hopefully this will help. PLEASE post pictures on the other thread and scores/comments ONLY here. Thanks
> 
> TEAM #1
> Young gunna--214 188 206
> ...




Look like we still have a few shooters that signed up that still has not posted there scores I hope they post some scores soon. It is not fare to the other teammates.

I know they have shot a few torments.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 30, 2008)

192 at Uchee Creek today


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 30, 2008)

*I forgot this one!*

3/22/08 196/3 at 12 Point!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 30, 2008)

badcompany said:


> 192 at Uchee Creek today



Good shooting Scott!!!!


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 30, 2008)

badcompany.... I didn't know ya'll were coming down to uchee creek.  I hate that I missed ya'll.  181 at uchee creek.  I'll post pics later.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 30, 2008)

Kinda last minute thing. I went to shoot with one of the guys at GCO's to get some help with my shooting. Couldn't figure out why I kept hitting low. I knew my yardage wasn't off that bad. With 4 targets left I noticed my sight had moved down. I keep having this problem. Time to dump this sight I believe.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's my score card form Uchee Creek this weekend.


----------



## hansel (Apr 2, 2008)

Going to Hiawatha Hills this Thursday to redeem myself, I hope


----------



## hansel (Apr 2, 2008)

badcompany said:


> Kinda last minute thing. I went to shoot with one of the guys at GCO's to get some help with my shooting. Couldn't figure out why I kept hitting low. I knew my yardage wasn't off that bad. With 4 targets left I noticed my sight had moved down. I keep having this problem. Time to dump this sight I believe.




Don't you hate when the sight moves around, but if it moved down would you be missing high


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Apr 7, 2008)

by luck of the draw team #2 gets to combine their scores with White Chocolate to replace their drop out. 

due to having 4 drop outs and only one substitute were going to take the top 5 scores for each team rather than the top 6 because 3 teams only had 2 members. BUT at least one score will be counted for each team member. this way all of the teams will have a equal chance and each team member will contribute a score.

the final scores are......

team 1- 974  BLACKARCHER, BOWTIE, YOUNGGUNNA
team 2- 984 DEHARDEGREE, JERSEYGABOY, WHITECHOCOLATE
team 3- 894 HANSEL, DUSTIN MCCLURE, P&YFINALLY
team 4- 918 WAITS, ROBBIE101, RANDY MCCLURE

team 5- 1032 JCBANJOO2, JONESBOYZ#1, OL'GLORY WINNERS!!!

team 6- 1019 BADCOMPANY
team 7- 914 HUNTERRS(ROBERT), CHILLER
team 8- 998FATBOYBA, MATTSOWELL
team 9- 983 JONESBOYZ#3, SNAKEBITE, BIGJOHN
team 10- 1014 ALLIGOOD, JOE ELLINGTON, BOOTLEGGER


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Apr 7, 2008)

CONGRADULATIONS JCBanjoo2, Jonesboyz#1 and Ol' Glory!! good shooting. 

Hope everybody had fun and I appolagize to the 2 man teams for the handicap but what can you do. All in all I think the participation was pretty good. Obviously things come up and we all  appreciate the "heads up" from ShawnD. You'll get em next time! 
 If anybody wants to do it again.......GO FOR IT!!  This was alot of work
Seriously though, good shooting to everybody and see ya'll at the next Christian Bowhunters shoot in May.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 7, 2008)

Dang, dead last.  Wow......


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 7, 2008)

I would love to shoot in a tournament where we shot four man teams shooting "best arrow".   I think that would be some fun.  I think someone on here talked about that before.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Apr 7, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> Dang, dead last.  Wow......



You better check again!!!  My team was dead last (were the only ones not to break 900.) Ya'll realize this was like golf, right? lowest score wins!


----------



## hansel (Apr 7, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> You better check again!!!  My team was dead last (were the only ones not to break 900.) Ya'll realize this was like golf, right? lowest score wins!



Sorry about that

But I was shooting a pretty tough course, and had a few off shoot's.

But it was good practice


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 7, 2008)

Dang, next to last.....

I enjoyed it though.  Lets do it again.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 8, 2008)

hansel said:


> Don't you hate when the sight moves around, but if it moved down would you be missing high



You are correct. The sight housing is moving up, my markings are lower than supposed to be was what I was thinking about. Did it again this weekend within the first 3 targets. I even tried loc-tite on the rail and it moved.


----------



## hansel (Apr 8, 2008)

badcompany said:


> You are correct. The sight housing is moving up, my markings are lower than supposed to be was what I was thinking about. Did it again this weekend within the first 3 targets. I even tried loc-tite on the rail and it moved.



Use some JB Weld


----------



## WHITE_CHOCOLATE (Apr 13, 2008)

Shoot a 208 at Lake Oconee with 3,12s and 1,14


----------



## young gunna (Apr 13, 2008)

Shot a 220 at Lake Oconee 4/12/08


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 13, 2008)

184 At Lake Oconee with 3-12's
176 at Hilsman with  3 12's


----------



## hound dog (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey yall I think it's over


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Apr 14, 2008)

hound dog said:


> Hey yall I think it's over



Yep, it was over April 6th.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 14, 2008)

young gunna said:


> Shot a 220 at Lake Oconee 4/12/08



really?


----------



## Bootlegger (Apr 19, 2008)

190 at 12 point.4/19/08


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 19, 2008)

Bootlegger said:


> 190 at 12 point.4/19/08



Hey boot, even tho you were on my team, and that is an awesome score, the contest is over, Sorry!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry, my dad told me right after i posted it


----------

